
How I got 50K views on Slideshare and 706 subscribers for less than $350 - jiten_bansal
https://medium.com/swlh/how-i-got-50-851-views-on-slideshare-and-706-email-subscribers-for-less-than-350-9138a23d18b5
======
nitin_flanker
seriously this post was bullshit.

~~~
gus_massa
From the guidelines:

> _Be civil. Don 't say things you wouldn't say in a face-to-face
> conversation. Avoid gratuitous negativity._

I'll quote three cherrypicked paragraph of the article:

> _Spent $6,302 USD in total for content production and distribution which is
> all part of our pre-launch guerilla marketing plan_

[...]

> _OK, so let’s get to it. Here are the 4 simple steps that made up this
> guerilla marketing campaign. We used Slideshare, promoted tweets and
> Mailchimp, spent $350 and did it over a 6 week period._

[...]

> _On Twitter, your Slideshare will appear inline as part of the tweet
> automatically, which counts as a view on Slideshare — even without anyone
> interacting with it (clicking, expanding, etc, which is counted as an
> engagement on Twitter, which you pay for)_

~~~
nitin_flanker
I will follow the guidelines. Sorry!!

>Spent $6,302 USD in total for content production and distribution which is
all part of our pre-launch guerilla marketing plan This is the real
information.. There is nothing like less than $300. Everything adds up.

